# Replacing DLP



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey all! My trusty Mitsubishi HDTV is finally dying. I'm seeing almost 50 dead pixels and a few stuck ones. It's a DLP so the usual fixes that apply to LCDs won't work here. We have the spare money this year to replace it and we're thinking either projector or LCD. Not too jazzed about the plasmas, never have been.

Size: 50" or larger
Light: LED preferred
Hz rating: nothing above 60Hz, 120Hz OK only if it can be disabled. My wife and I HATE the look.
Manufacturer: Rather surprised with Vizio (parents have one) and no Sony.
Mount: Will sit on a large TV stand for the time, may mount later.
Inputs: 4 HDMI preferred.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey old timer :noel:

In my experiences you'll have so much less hassle with an LED over a projectors. Lamps aren't cheap, filters need to be cleaned, and quite frankly I don't think the projector experience is worth it unless you spend some serious money. Still, if you want a screen larger than 50' it's time to start projector shopping. You're at 50'+ so projection isn't out of the question. Another consideration... how long do you plan on keeping the TV / projector? You're a lot more likely to get 10 years out of a TV than a projector. If it has to last, I'd really urge you to consider a TV. You're also a lot more likely to hit the 4 HDMI mark with a TV. This one will get you close. I'm partial to Panasonic projectors btw. I've also been happy with Epson and Eiki. For TVs, I've heard decent things about Vizio as well, but I've never owned or used one. I've had very good luck with my LG, and seen very good things from Panasonic's Plasma line (even though you're not looking for those). For the 120hz thing, I've gotta say it can look damn good with the right settings and a good source. On mine it's brain-melting from a bad source and with the wrong settings, but done right, it can make everything look bad. If you're going for a TV, definitely go LED. You'll thank yourself when it's time to mount the thing. Ok I'm done for now.. good luck!


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Here's me being too dumb to find the edit button. The link to the projector I posted doesn't seem to work, but here's the whole URL. Panasonic PTAE7000U High Definition Home Theater Projector

also..
_but done right, it can make everything look bad_
should say
_but done right, it can make everything else look bad_

My search for literacy continues.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I have a 52" LED/LCD Sony that we got last Christmas, love it vivid and bright so far no issues.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Optoma makes a budget 1080P projector that gets decent reviews. However, as with practically any projector, you'll need a tuner.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Also, on a completely friggin' unrelated note, I thought you might be interested in this. When I found out one of my favorite bands (The Reign of Kindo) was involved with a Final Fantasy project, my brain exploded.
Cafe SQ Music: FINAL FANTASY VII "F.F.VII Main Theme" - YouTube


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

For posting that video you've won my Internets supply for the next YEAR. It's awesome!!

As for the TV I took my wife shopping and she talked me in to one. It's an Insignia (Bet Buy's brand made by Samsung). I wasn't expecting it to be that good but so far I'm rather surprised. We bough a floor model and discovered in the hushed quiet of the living room that the left speaker is bad, just buzzes. Luckily we did get the protection plan so they'll be coming out Monday morning to fix/replace it.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

GL with the TV!

You can keep your internets, but check out the band. They're based in Buffalo and haven't really hit mainstream, but they've got enough talent that they're going somewhere.

This is probably one of the more aggressive songs they do, but it's hard to not be aggressive in 7/8. When the into switches at 15 or 16 seconds in, start counting 1-2-3-4-5-6-7 1-2-3-4-5-6-7 1-2-3-4-5-6-7 That rhythm makes me smile.

The Reign of Kindo - Thrill of the Fall - YouTube


----------

